# Fly shops around Gatlinburg?



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm taking the family to Gatlinburg & leaving next week. I'm sure there has to be some good fly shops around the area. Any suggestions?


----------



## BEACHBUMPC (Sep 27, 2007)

*Little River Outfitters in Townsend Tn. They have it all. It's a few miles from*

*Pigeon Forge.*


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

There's one in town I visited a few years ago , It on a street to the left off the main st through town, got anything you need.


----------

